# Treaty of the Great King - Meredith Kline



## Philip A (Feb 8, 2006)

A recent thread in the _Let's Do Business_ section reminded me that I every once in a while will do some browsing through the online used book services for Meredith Kline's _Treaty of the Great King_, but usually it is in the hundreds of dollars.

Has anyone here read the book, and if so, what was your impression of it?

Is most of the material contained therein repeated in his later books, like _Kingdom Prologue_, etc. (i.e. the ones that are back in print)?


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Philip A_
> A recent thread in the _Let's Do Business_ section reminded me that I every once in a while will do some browsing through the online used book services for Meredith Kline's _Treaty of the Great King_, but usually it is in the hundreds of dollars.
> 
> Has anyone here read the book, and if so, what was your impression of it?
> ...



I think the silence you're getting is saying we all have probably had the same experience in encountering the high prices. This, though, is a question Dr. Clark would be able to answer for you (I say because he recommends Kline's Treaty of the Great King on his site), so maybe my reponse will put your post back at the top of the list of 'todays posts' and he'll see it and have mercy on all of us...


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TimeRedeemer_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Philip A_
> ...



I can't find my copy and I'm quite sad about it. It's a great book. For reasons that I don't understand Meredith doesn't want it reprinted, but I think it's foundational to understanding what Meredith is saying. It's the background to everything he says, just as, I suppose, my research in Olevianus is part of the background for everything I say (academically). 

He's using the Ancient Near Eastern treaty pattern as a window into Deuteronomy. He analyzes Deut in terms of the prologue, oaths, stipulations, curses, and blessings of the ANE. 

Mike Horton uses some of this in his forthcoming book on covenant theology and you can see at work in _Lord and Servant_.

If someone has a copy of TGK they want to sell or can put me in touch with a copy, I'd be most grateful. 

rsc


----------



## Philip A (Feb 9, 2006)

Dr Clark,

Thanks for your reply, I appreciate the recommendation. I am looking forward to Mike Horton's book being released.

After doing a little more digging, I found this comment on the two age press website:




> Q. Will you be republishing Dr. Kline´s Treaty of a Great King?
> 
> A. No. All of the material for that book can be found in other books, namely:
> 
> ...



I had a look at the Wycliffe Bible Commentary at Amazon, he does indeed have about 50 pages, double columns, on Deuteronomy, and about 30 pages on Job, included in that volume.

I definitely will be getting that soon, $25 or so dollars for those two sections is definitely worth it.


----------

